# CJ Brown



## Poloch (Nov 1, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck walleye fishing CJ Brown yet this year?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I usually don't start there until the water is in the mid 60's. Until then I fish saugeye at Indian.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Just took my boat to the shop where they have a 3 week backlog. That will be plenty of time to hit C.J. for what I do.


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

Western Ohio walleye will be hitting C J Brown this weekend.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

Hit the pond today from 11:00 until 2:30 and the water is stained but fish able. Marked a lot of fish from 17 on down however, I was not able to get a bite except for crappie and they were hitting around 25' ODNR was out doing survey on fish catch and no one was hitting anything except for a Crappie now and then. The water was running 49 or better as the day went on and the north end was in the 51 range. This high pressure has really slowed the bite down for me and pink/yellow was the for me. And nothing on the drop shot today from 6' down to 32'
Hope this helps..


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I was in town anyway so I went out to the lake for the "weigh-in" after today's WOWC tourney. Unfortunately, not a single, solitary keeper Walleye was landed in any one of 18 boats out. There are some really good Walleye guys in that outfit so don't feel bad if you haven't found them yet.


----------



## Tastefishy (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm thinking about trying the Walleye fishing again this morning. I hit Alum Saturday morning and Sunday late afternoon. I picked up a dink Saugeye Saturday and a Small Mouth yesterday. 
With the barometric pressure still dropping, I would think the fish should start getting with it.


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

Are there any walleye in there? I fished that lake on many, many occasions and picked up 3 or 4 tops. I’m wondering if the lake is fished out. What is the trick?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

bethel_caller said:


> Are there any walleye in there? I fished that lake on many, many occasions and picked up 3 or 4 tops. I’m wondering if the lake is fished out. What is the trick?


Reference BlueBoats post above.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I've caught many walleye there but have never had much luck in the spring until the water temp gets up near 65. The numbers are down due to 3 or 4 years of low stocking numbers and also I believe lower survival due to the new boat ramp. The break wall makes a big corral and I think too many get eaten before making it to open water.


----------

